# Creme de Menthe -- uses???



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I sometimes find Creme de menthe syrup hard to find in stores. I found some at a specialty market and now I have this enormous bottle. Any ideas? I added about 3 Tbsp. to some brownie batter and then added a creme filling atop the baked brownies (added another 3 Tbsp. to the filling) and then added a ganache layer on top. Fabu! I just need some other ideas!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will find many ideas through google.com. Just click here


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I used to use Creme de Menthe to make Loud Mouth Soup.

*Loud Mouth Soup*

Mix 3 Parts Remy Martin (or other VSOP cognac) with one part Creme de Menthe.
Serve over ice.

It always seemed like the thing to do at the time


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Is it liqueur or syrup? 

You can use creme de menthe syrup to soak a peppermint cake, The liqueur, which is stronger in flavor, would be good in sorbet, buttercream, panna cotta, or whipped cream, as a garnish for a chocolate dessert.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The best use for creme de menthe is for when you're really hurting after a big night out and need to get that BAL back up in a hurry, because it tastes just as good coming up as it did going down.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks for the ideas 
Momoreg -- it is a syrup, not the liqueur. I like the idea of soaking a peppermint cake -- any more suggestions on that one?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

There are several ways you can approach this: 

You can soak layers of a white or chocolate sponge cake, and fill it with a buttercream or whipped cream filling (vanilla, chocolate or peppermint).

You could do a twist on baba au rhum, filling the center with ice cream and crushed candy canes (This is good for Christmas time, but also a nice way to use up any candy canes you might have after the holiday).

Or you might try a pound cake, soaked in CDM syrup, served with a mocha sorbet.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thebighat, you are so right! CDM tastes like a medicine I often had to take as a little girl (Donnatol). It is a taste I cannot forget, nor ever imbibe again!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I find it makes a great shoe polish.
leaves your shoes Minty fresh!!!

Sorry....I hate the stuff  
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ha Ha Mezz...we posted at the same time  
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Boy when I was an adolescent restaurants..Leather Bottle, high end steak places used to serve CDM on vanilla ice cream....no garnish....usually in a wine glass. Grasshoppers....
Grasshopper pie, Chiffon pie, how about a bombe...chocolate on the outside CDM on inside...either choc. cake and CDM mousse or ice cream or chocolate ice cream/sorbet and CDM ice cream middle.
Chocolate crust with CDM ice cream and chocolate bits, add fudge sauce....
I just bought Kahula for the first time in ages....coffee kahula and milk with the Sunday paper.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks Momoreg and Shroom for the ideas.
I haven't tasted it straight (eeeewww), so I haven't experienced the medicine-y taste. Plus, I don't drink alcohol -- so I don't use the liqueurs. I am always trying to find a sub for the raspberry, orange, and mint liqueurs . . .


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Flavor of Creme de Menthe: Think Scope with sugar.

mmmmmmmm.........


----------

